# Jmac's Lawn Journal



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Long story short, my FIL passed away in October and I'm now in charge of his yard. He kept it in pretty good shape, but Hurricane Michael did a number on it. My wife wants me to get it back to where it was and this is my quest to get it there. I joined the forum in summer of 18 when i was redoing part of my backyard and I've learned a lot since then. Hopefully keeping track of everything on here and getting feedback will help me achieve my goal. I've got plans from the LCN and GCI Turf. I wouldn't say I follow either one exactly but I use both as guidelines. The lawn is mostly zoysia. We plan on getting some sod to repair some spots and make plugs to use also.

I put down prodiamine WDG at half the annual rate 2 weeks ago and Milo at 12 lbs/1000. I was late on the PreM but I figured I'd put it down anyways.This morning I put down 3 oz. of RGS and 8 oz. Air8 per 1000 as well as sprayed Trimec southern at 0.75 oz per 1000 for existing weeds. I have some leftover Humic DG from my yard. I'm wondering if I should put that down or use Humic 12 instead. I'm also wondering about fungicides. There are some light spots in the grass. Is it ok to put down anything now? Also, should I fill in the holes from the dogs with sand or soil?


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Personally I would fill the hole mostly with dirt, then level it out to the surrounding grass using sand.


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Can really see the Trimec doing work 4 days later. I started filling in the holes in the back yard and will be pacing plugs in them in 2 weekends when I get some sod pallets.

The main focus now is getting rid of all the debris still remaining and leveling out areas where tree stumps used to be.


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Gave the yard a cut this morning to make it look cleaner. I used my plugger to try to repair a few brown spots in the front.


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

I came into possession of some Lawnifi products. Since 1 of their bottles covers 5000 sq ft I decided to use them on my fenced in area that is slightly less than that. I'm interested to see how it that part of the yard compares to everywhere else which will receive Greene County products.


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Special delivery today. Hoping this will take care of everything the Trimec didn't wipe out.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Lawnifi is AWESOME!

What kind of bermuda do you have there?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

jmac1986 said:


> Special delivery today. Hoping this will take care of everything the Trimec didn't wipe out.


⬆⬆⬆This is the best product I have purchased so far for my lawn. I have nothing but great things to say about Celsius


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Lawnifi is AWESOME!
> 
> What kind of bermuda do you have there?


The grass in that picture is zoysia. I have common bermuda at my house, but I haven't stayed there since the hurricane hit our area. It's a mess right now.

Good to hear on Lawnifi. Someone gave me these to try out. They gave me the spring box that had 2 bottles of Maintain and 1 bottle of boost.


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Got my soil test results back. Doesn't look like roo much needs to be done.


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Put down GreenePunch(10 oz), RGS(3 oz), and Microgreene(9 oz)per 1000 sq ft in the front yard this morning using an Ortho sprayer. I did the low rate on GreenePunch since I'm still getting comfortable with liquid. The filter kept getting clogged which was annoying. Think it was the LCN that said to puncture a hole in it. Will do for future applications. Posting photos from this morning to check back in a week for progress.


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

Did you mix all those products together or do separate apps? Some of their products aren't compatible and can cause clumping:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfQfeRtEIq4


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

pintail45 said:


> Did you mix all those products together or do separate apps? Some of their products aren't compatible and can cause clumping:


I did the GreenePunch separate from the RGS and Microgreene. I've mixed RGS with with other stuff before so I'm pretty sure it was the microgreene causing the problem


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Used my torch to knockdown some weeds today. Will periodically get in the yard for 5-10 minutes and fire away.


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Got in a mow this afternoon. We got 1.5 inches of rain on Sunday that's given the lawn se move color pop. Will be time for some more GreenePunch in a few weeks.


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Afternoon mow and then put down my first app of Carbon X at 3 lbs/1000.


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

jmac1986 said:


> Afternoon mow and then put down my first app of Carbon X at 3 lbs/1000.


Where did you get the carbon x from?


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Crabbychas said:


> jmac1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon mow and then put down my first app of Carbon X at 3 lbs/1000.
> ...


Won one of the packages from the prize drawings last week on here.


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

Dang I was hoping you had a local source


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Put out Lawnifi Boost on an area I had already started using their products on. Seems like the first bottle of Maintain was effective. I'm still working on killing of the weeds so we can resod the areas affected during cleanup


----------



## jmac1986 (Jul 31, 2018)

Put down RGS/Humic 12 on the whole yard today. Here's a progress pic from 6 weeks apart. This is the fenced in area I'm using Lawnifi products on.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm impressed with how quickly you have turned this lawn around. looking great!!


----------

